# patterning



## ansci (Dec 6, 2008)

I have noticed a pattern in my shooting. On a vegas face i shoot the spots in numerical order (1-2-3) every end. I have noticed a pattern over my last few practice rounds. my shots pattern loose on 1 with more 9's than 10's and a few x's, spot two is close to the same as 1 with a few more 10's, Spot 3 is mostly 10's and x's. 8's seem to be random and rare(1-4 per round), and will either be high or low the majority of the time. What are some possible reasons for this?


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I pay close attention to that. My #1 spot is alway clean Xs, and if I miss it is on #3. I know I need to let down more often on #3 and increase my time between arrows. If you are missing on #1, go through a shot in your head before you even draw.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

look at your shot seq. real close .......... are you starting in the exact same spot every time?? are you fighting gravity trying to muscle the pin up to the x?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Are your groups on 1 & 2 centered on the X, but just large, or do they tend to one side or the other?

Shot sequence and visualization are always important and often not done consistently.


----------



## ansci (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help


mike 66 said:


> look at your shot seq. real close .......... are you starting in the exact same spot every time?? are you fighting gravity trying to muscle the pin up to the x?


I am trying to start in the same spot as much as I can. not muscling up any more, fixed that issue, but i do seem to be bobbing up and down fairly smoothly. the spot goes from center to bottom of 9 then to top of 9 



aread said:


> Are your groups on 1 & 2 centered on the X, but just large, or do they tend to one side or the other?
> 
> Shot sequence and visualization are always important and often not done consistently.


The pattern is larger and it tends to center to the left ( left handed)


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Some of the things that result in groups that are not centered on the X are:
- draw length a little short
- draw length vs. stance not optimum
- bow hand placement not consistent
- bow hand torque
- alignment 

Mike, Oldpro & the others will probably have a few others. But this will get you started. Video is a great tool for working on your form. There are a couple of free programs that will allow you to examine your form & execution frame by frame. 

http://www.v1golf.com/
http://www.kinovea.org/en/

It may take a little searching on the websites, but they both have free versions. 

I caught myself leaning my head into the release for sort of a "head assist" to my release execution.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry but you must follow your shot seq. EVERY time, the exact same way.. if its not perfect stop ,let down......still bobbing... take some pounds off the bow you will be surprised how much just 2 lbs will help....


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Lot of rhythm and tempo involved in the spot game. 

Chances are you are a little nervy on 1, getting settled on 2, and relaxing into your natural rhythm on 3. That "feel" that you have on 3 needs to come to the table on 1 and 2. It will come in time.


----------



## ansci (Dec 6, 2008)

mike 66 said:


> sorry but you must follow your shot seq. EVERY time, the exact same way.. if its not perfect stop ,let down......still bobbing... take some pounds off the bow you will be surprised how much just 2 lbs will help....


I have been playing around with different weights. I have gotten to where if i remove any, i tend to become less stable. To remove 2 lbs, I would need to remove most of my stablizer set.


----------



## ansci (Dec 6, 2008)

aread said:


> Some of the things that result in groups that are not centered on the X are:
> - draw length a little short
> - draw length vs. stance not optimum
> - bow hand placement not consistent
> ...


Thanks Allen!

I tried this and there are a few small things I am doing that I didnt even realize I was doing untill i watched my shots in slo motion. bow hand position could be the culprit, more specifically finger position changes from shot to shot. I'll have to try fixing that first


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

ansci said:


> I have been playing around with different weights. I have gotten to where if i remove any, i tend to become less stable. To remove 2 lbs, I would need to remove most of my stablizer set.



he meant 2 lbs of draw weight


----------



## ansci (Dec 6, 2008)

fanio said:


> he meant 2 lbs of draw weight


oh.. ok... I had already tried that, only made it worse.


I think I finally figured out what was causing the issue. My hinge release was set too stiff, and I was pulling myself off center and if I relaxed a little the bobing started. Adjusted that last night and shot one of my best scores.


----------

